#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Udemy course: Instagram Masterclass 2018: Watch me from 0 to 40k followers

## ethernity

Brand new course on how to grow your Instagram account:

Instagram Masterclass 2018: Watch me from 0 to 40k followers | Udemy


Are you _tired_ of courses that just repeat information you could have found on a blog or YouTube? Or maybe youve been stuck with instructors that TELL you what to do but have no idea what it takes to really accomplish what theyre teaching? 

In this course, we dont just TALK the TALK. We will actually DO what we are teaching. 

Follow along as we take an account from complete scratch to 43,000 followers. 

We start from the absolute beginning with conceptualizing the account, and we end with a well defined content strategy, over 700 posts, and have even started to generate revenue with our account. 

No fake followers, no boosted posts, & no cheating. 43,000 REAL followers with an average engagement rate over 7%. Our account is growing by over 300+ followers a day, using the strategies taught in this course.

----------

